# KVD line conditioner



## FishingBuds (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anyone used it? I was thinking of trying it.


----------



## Brine (Jul 10, 2009)

Works.

Now if I can only get in the habit of using it. :roll:


----------



## poolie (Jul 10, 2009)

It works for me.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 10, 2009)

never tried it, but i use real magic and it works fairly well for the line memory and casting


----------



## fish devil (Jul 10, 2009)

:twisted: Real Magic works for me too.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jul 13, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Real Magic works for me too.


me 2 :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Jul 13, 2009)

I've never used any of those, do they leave any kind of residue?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Does it leave your hair shiny and tangle-free? :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 13, 2009)

> Does it leave your hair shiny and tangle-free?



well duhh... its magic :wink:


----------



## Brine (Jul 13, 2009)

I posted the question about Reel Magic about a year ago on the Georgia Outdoor News forum, and it turned into a pretty good thread if anyone is interested. 

https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194420&highlight=reel+majic


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 15, 2009)

Good thread Brine.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 15, 2009)

Brine said:


> if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194420&highlight=reel+majic




nope...


:lol: just kidding!

Great read and it's nice that one of the people who developed it posted. Good stuff!!


----------

